# So, just live with the new Stock GB for a while?



## Angelsix (Dec 8, 2011)

I was happy with my Gummycharged Froyo, until Verizon started demanding several times a day that I accept the upgrade. So, with various peoples' help (unbelievable how much info there is out there on forums), I installed the latest Gingerbread stock.

I just found out that, for many of us, the camera LED is borked -- can't be used as a flashlight or camera flash without frequently generating a reboot. I know this seems minor, but I'd found that flashlight function very helpful several times (like when I dropped something small under my airplane seat). I figure that if they blew this, there's probably other problems too.

So, I thought, time to re-figure out (I do this only intermittently, so the knowledge fades) how to install a custom ROM. Now, from what I'm reading, I should just live with the current, official ROM (less the unnecessary stuff I already uninstalled/froze to improve performance) for a while until the various developers (amazing and wonderful people that they are) use that as the base to come up with something much more better (take that, errant English pedants!). Only then will I have the puzzle of trying to figure out which of the custom ROMs is best for me.

Yes? No? ???


----------



## turbulence (Jul 2, 2011)

Angelsix said:


> I just found out that, for many of us, the camera LED is borked -- can't be used as a flashlight or camera flash without frequently generating a reboot. I know this seems minor, but I'd found that flashlight function very helpful several times (like when I dropped something small under my airplane seat). I figure that if they blew this, there's probably other problems too.


I used to use "Tiny Flashlight + LED" on my phone until the official Gingerbread update rolled out. Since it stopped working with Gingerbread, I have been using TelsaLED. It has been fully functional without any problems or bugs that I have noticed.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

thats weird, i have always used and continue to use an app simply called "Flashlight" from the market and it still works perfectly fine as does the camera flash


----------



## GoBlue13 (Jun 8, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> thats weird, i have always used and continue to use an app simply called "Flashlight" from the market and it still works perfectly fine as does the camera flash


+1. I love that app! Works great.

Sent from my Droid Charge running debloated EP4P with Rootzwiki Forums app...


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you want to run a rom, try Infinity. I ran it for a bit, but had some slowdowns, and actually missed some of the stuff he took out, so I'm running a themed and self-debloated stock rom with imo's kernel and a bunch of tweaks. The phone is running as good as it has ever run.


----------



## jselden73 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have always used tesla. It has always worked an has a nice widget for quick access.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll let those smarter than me (everyone) comment on your overall question but as to the flashlight, I have a small app that lives on my home page called "Swiss Army Knife" that has a great flashlight that works great with ep4d. It turns the screen it's brightest white (if you choose) AND turns on the LED flash (must select [enable camera flash] and [flash alternative]). The swiss army knife part is because it has a ruler, timer, stop watch, compass, bubble level, calculator and magnifying glass as well.

It's a must have for me.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

basic app called "Flashlight" in the market has worked fine since 2.2 and today, camera flash as well, never had flash issues.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

turbulence said:


> I used to use "Tiny Flashlight + LED" on my phone until the official Gingerbread update rolled out. Since it stopped working with Gingerbread, I have been using TelsaLED. It has been fully functional without any problems or bugs that I have noticed.


Tiny Flashlight + LED works perfectly for me on EP4D, and has on every single ROM all the way back to ED1.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been using Extended Controls for quite a while, and while the flashlight never worked in Froyo, it does now in GB - both in the stock ROM and in Infinity.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Flashlight seems to work just fine on Ep4d :shrug:


----------

